# Documentaries about various composers



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there, 
I was wondering if there might be any documentaries (or just plain videos) with in depth analysis of our beloved composers?
I am having in mind both their life and music (technical details), but the focus is on music of course. I am basically interested in why they are considered geniuses from the technical perspective if that makes sense. 
Of course, any other source apart videos that is relevant to my request would be helpful as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=classical+composers+documentary


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lots of documentaries on YouTube. I watched a great one on Varese yesterday.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The only movie about composer which really provides deep analysis of both music and person is "Lisztomania". But it's only half-documentary.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_*Barockstar: G. F. Handel*_ (2009), a recent and decent one about Handel featuring many Handelian heavy weights, including Howard Arman, Alan Curtis, Christopher Hogwood, Andrea Marcon, Sandrine Piau, Trevor Pinnock, Christine Schäfer & Handel expert Donald Burrows.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Classical Destinations, produced right here in Australia, shot on location in Europe. This is the first television series, they also did a second series. It is excellent, very informative, well researched, spectacularly filmed, the hosts are very good, what more can I say? I even lent mine to two friends into classical music, & they didn't take long to buy copies for themselves, they loved it!...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ken Russell's "biography" of Elgar made for 1960s TV has been reissued recently on DVD. I credit this film for giving me my first real push toward the music and world of this composer. Though I've come to appreciate through my reading since then that the film is by no means accurate in detail, there is a certain feeling to it that still resonates with me and the b&w photography is gorgeous (but I'm one of those rare people who actually _enjoys_ black and white when it's done right).


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=classical+composers+documentary


Great link!!! Thanks!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for your responses, I am going to check everything as soon as i can.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

